# Picture Frame glue-up Jig



## Moonsafari69 (31 Aug 2016)

Looking for some tried and tested advice here.

I'm in the process of making some picture frames, in various sizes from 6"x4" to 15"x12". Cutting the mitres is fine, I have a TS jig and a mitre cutter so that part is ok. The bit i'm having issues with is the glue-up. I'm having really random results using a Stanley band clamp with the workpiece moving whilst the glue is setting.

Is anyone using a different jig for frame glue-ups with good results?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## marcros (31 Aug 2016)

i hate band clamps- I just cant get on with them. 

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/proje ... ing-miters some ideas here.


----------



## Moonsafari69 (31 Aug 2016)

marcros":e6akff1b said:


> i hate band clamps- I just cant get on with them.
> 
> http://www.popularwoodworking.com/proje ... ing-miters some ideas here.



Thanks Marcros, good to know it's not just me they're not working for. The Popular Woodworking link has a lot of alternate ideas. Have you used any of these for small frame glue-ups?


----------



## marcros (31 Aug 2016)

no, i bought a little veritas gadget, which was no better than the band clamp. The one that I would probably go with next time is the 2nd one down. i like the idea of a special clamp, but they are expensive and too bulky for small boxes or frames.

for picture frames, the pros use a v nail. have you looked at something like that? I would have a look at this http://www.framerscorner.co.uk/shop/pro ... o-3?cid=50. never seen it in the flesh, but looks suitable. If you have more budget to spend, there may be more options, eg http://www.framerscorner.co.uk/shop/pro ... kit?cid=50


----------



## Moonsafari69 (31 Aug 2016)

That's interesting, I went to Charnwood a few weeks back and had a look at their v-nail kit. If I'm honest I dismissed it thinking I should stick with a more traditional approach.

But I think you've made a really good point, it's the small frames where the v-nail will likely work best, which is also where I'm struggling with the band clamp.

Do you think the v-nail approach can be used with glue too? (Maybe that's how it's meant to be used so apologies if that's a dumb qstn)


----------



## marcros (31 Aug 2016)

i dont see that it will do any harm. the v nail will be stronger than the glued end grain but belt and braces...


----------



## Moonsafari69 (31 Aug 2016)

Brilliant. Thanks for taking the time out here, it's easy to overlook the obvious solution sometimes. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Beau (31 Aug 2016)

Only occasionally make picture frames but find I get buy with a band clamp and a Pushmaster. Once the V nail is in you can take the clamp off.


----------



## Moonsafari69 (31 Aug 2016)

Thanks Beau, the v-nail is definitely what I'll be trying next.


----------



## oakmitre (2 Sep 2016)

With regards to the small frames, up to 6"x6", are you making the odd one, or dozens ? 

There is a fairly efficient stackable system you can make for small frames using notched blocks which are attached to a base using roofing bolts.Four of the Irwin style squeeze clamps go round the edges, when you have perfect adjustment, the notched blocks are held by wing nuts, clamps removed and you start again on the next frame.

Doesn't work that well for big frames though.


----------



## Moonsafari69 (2 Sep 2016)

oakmitre":3k91oavt said:


> With regards to the small frames, up to 6"x6", are you making the odd one, or dozens ?
> 
> There is a fairly efficient stackable system you can make for small frames using notched blocks which are attached to a base using roofing bolts.Four of the Irwin style squeeze clamps go round the edges, when you have perfect adjustment, the notched blocks are held by wing nuts, clamps removed and you start again on the next frame.
> 
> Doesn't work that well for big frames though.



Thanks Oakmitre, I've been to Charnwood this morning to buy their v-nailer jig so I'm hoping that will be the end of glued up frames moving whilst they are drying. Thanks for the reply though, much appreciated. I am making a few frames but they are all different sizes.


----------

